# How to install a french door?????



## Jen @ J-town (Jul 28, 2007)

I purchased a 7' 10" Atrium french door to start a series of projects that I will be doing in my home. I will be taking out a garage door that is a 9' opening out to do so. The walls surounding are cinderblock with a wood head rail above. Obviously i have to frame this in, but I am at a loss of how to do so correctly. I have searched many sites and found a lot of information on how to install a french door, but none showing how to frame one in. If anyone has any suggestions.
:confused1:


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Jen @ J-town said:


> I purchased a 7' 10" Atrium french door to start a series of projects that I will be doing in my home. I will be taking out a garage door that is a 9' opening out to do so. The walls surounding are cinderblock with a wood head rail above. Obviously i have to frame this in, but I am at a loss of how to do so correctly. I have searched many sites and found a lot of information on how to install a french door, but none showing how to frame one in. If anyone has any suggestions.
> :confused1:


 Can you show us a Picture of this


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

A picture would be nice. 
If there was a garage door there before, I would assume that there is probably quite a hefty header already in place. If that's the case, frame the sides in with 2x4 studs. Make sure your opening is 2" wider than the width of the door, and your height should be between 1" and 1.5". Your header could probably be 2x4's as well if there is already a garage header. If you wanted to give your door a little more stability with shutting it hard, use a 2x6 or 2x8 header. (Please keep in mind, 2x4 and 2x6 would not be appropriate of this is a structural header). 

Like Daryl mentioned, show us a pic and we can give much more accurate advice.


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hopefully, what you bought is prehung and you simply have to frame in the garage opening.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Some questions come to mind,
Is this a Garage conversion?
Is there going to be a subfloor put in?
Cylinder blocks are usually 7-5/8" deep and a 6" prehung door jamb is 6-9/16 unless you special order so you have to decide do you want the door to be recessed in or flush with the outside.
What are you going to do with the walls on the inside as far as finishing the interior?
Answers to these questions will help direct you in the right direction in framing this out.
I have included a pic of a typical set up just to get your thought process going, hope it helps.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Jen @ J-town said:


> I purchased a 7' 10" Atrium french door to start a series of projects that I will be doing in my home. I will be taking out a garage door that is a 9' opening out to do so. The walls surounding are cinderblock with a wood head rail above. Obviously i have to frame this in, but I am at a loss of how to do so correctly. I have searched many sites and found a lot of information on how to install a french door, but none showing how to frame one in. If anyone has any suggestions.
> :confused1:


Start by finding a good looking helper with a french maid outfit.... Sorry, I was thinking of that other web site I stumbled on recently. 

Seriously, lots of unanswered questions in your information. Is the garage floor even with the driveway and if so, how are you planning on waterproofing the threshold; what do you want the "fill ins" around the perimeter of the door to look like, sounds like it can just be some wide flat stock with a brick moulding or other decorative shape stacked on it, do you want the doors to be flush with the exterior of the wall, or the interior? If they are in swinging doors, I suggest you set them in so that they are flush with the interior wall finish, or the doors will not open past 90 degrees. If they are out swinging, I would set them to the exterior of the blocks for the same reason. Since you are using an existing opening in the wall, I assume that whatever is above it is already structurally supported, so any framing you do will just be to support the door and trim. I also strongly recommend that you consider some type of roof projection, even a nice canvas awning, to help with the weather.


----------



## ash_work (Jun 11, 2007)

*Which kind?*


Sliding Patio Doors (Fig. 1) may be two-, three-, or four-panels wide. They are sold "knocked down"–i.e., the frame and door panels are packaged separately, and the unit must be assembled on the job site. Available frame materials are aluminum, wood, or PVC vinyl (typically reinforced with steel or aluminum for extra strength). Aluminum patio doors are generally the least expensive, but also the least durable and energy efficient. Vinyl occupies the mid-range in both price and quality, and wood is considered top of the line.


A two-panel sliding door has one active (sliding) panel and one inactive (stationary) panel. It may be assembled with the active unit on either side. A three-panel door has one active and two inactive panels; the active panel is typically on one side or the other rather than in the center, for the added security of being able to lock to the jamb. A four-panel door typically has two active panels in the center, and two inactive panels outside.


----------

